# nm-applet: appare solo con reti "conosciute"

## fulvio

Buongiorno a tutti,

ho da qualche giorno installato Gentoo con XFCE, e mi si presenta il problema in oggetto:

nm-applet funziona, riesco a connettermi tranquillamente, ma appare nell'area di notifica di XFCE esclusivamente se mi connetto tramite cavo ethernet, o mi trovo sotto la copertura di una rete wi fi della quale ho già inserito le credenziali d'accesso. 

Per connettermi da casa mia, ho dovuto inserire il cavo ethernet, è partita nm-applet, ha rilevato la mia rete e quelle dei vicini e da li in poi ho potuto connettermi.

Idem per connettermi in università.

La cosa strana è che nm-applet è avviata, anche se non si vede!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Secondo voi cosa potrei fare? Ho già verificato e non è fra le applet nascoste dall'area di notifica.

Grazie mille!

----------

## kikko

Ciao Fulvio, benvenuto al forum  :Smile: 

il tuo problema con nm-applet è stato segnalato anche da altri (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1029664-highlight-xfce.html, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-787533-start-0.html ed il più vecchio https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6105, che mi pare lo stesso problema)

Come primo step nelle analisi, puoi provare a lanciare nm-applet da un terminale per verificare se l'output dice qualcosa di utile:

```
# killall nm-applet

# dbus-launch nm-applet
```

Ci dovrebbe inoltre essere un file di configurazione in /etc/xdg/autostart, chiamato nm-applet.desktop

Fammi sapere, 

Ciao

----------

## fulvio

Ciao, grazie della risposta![/code]

ho visto i post che mi hai segnalato ed effettivamente si tratta del mio stesso problema! Mi sembra di capire che knetworkmanager possa funzionare, ma prima di arrendermi vediamo se si riesce a risolvere con nm-applet: eviterei di installare questo programma piu relative librerie, voglio stare più leggero possibile   :Very Happy: 

Ecco qua poi l'output di dbus-launch nm-applet: 

```
 (nm-applet:2811): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: The property GtkButton:use-stock is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed in a future version.

(nm-applet:2811): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: The property GtkSettings:gtk-button-images is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed in a future version.

(nm-applet:2811): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: The property GtkMisc:yalign is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed in a future version.

(nm-applet:2811): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: The property GtkImage:stock is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed in a future version.

(nm-applet:2811): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: The property GtkSettings:gtk-menu-images is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed in a future version.

```

Ho poi verificato la presenza del file nm-applet.desktop e ho visto che contiene due linee interessanti:

```
NoDisplay=true

NotShowIn=KDE;GNOME;

```

ho provato sia a mettere "false" al posto di "true", sia a commentare "NotShownIn...", ma senza effetto   :Sad: 

Posto tutto il resto del file? Magari mi è sfuggito qualcosa di utile!

----------

## kikko

Ciao fulvio

mi viene un dubbio: ma trpvi uno spazio vuoto nella tray o manca proprio l'icona (come se fosse di dimensioni nulle)?

le configurazioni di nm-applet dovrebbero essere in /usr/share/nm-applet, ci sono diversi file .ui (che sono XML) in quella directory

dato che alcuni contengono delle proprietà "icon-size", controlla che non ce ne siano di dimensione 0:

grep icon-size /usr/share/nm-applet/*

non credo sia possibile, comunque controlare non guasta, 

Fammi sapere

PS: le direttive dei file .desktop sono definite qui

Ciao

----------

## fulvio

Ciao,

purtroppo non ho uno spazio vuoto, l'icona manca proprio del tutto.

Ho poi controllato, e di icone con dimensione 0 non ce ne sono:

```
/usr/share/nm-applet/8021x.ui:                <property name="icon-size">6</property>

/usr/share/nm-applet/gsm-unlock.ui:                    <property name="icon-size">6</property>

/usr/share/nm-applet/info.ui:                    <property name="icon-size">6</property>

```

Grazie poi per il link che mi hai mandato!

Sono nuovo di Gentoo (arrivo da opensuse e xubuntu), ho ancora un bel po' da imparare!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kikko

Ciao fulvio

Visto che avevi problemi a collegarti a reti nuove, posso suggerirti un workaround: come interfaccia "sostitutiva", puoi usare il comando "nmtui" da terminale 

è semi-testuale (ncurses), ma almeno puoi sopperire alla mancanza di funzionalità attuale

Se mi viene in mente altro ti aggiorno

Ciao

----------

## fulvio

Grazie!! Questo è molto utile!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kikko

Ciao fulvio

ho trovato questo "/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.nm-applet.gschema.xml", dovrebbe essere il file di configurazione di nm-applet

sulla mia macchina (con openbox) nm-applet funziona: https://bpaste.net/show/eae2101065e1

Ho trovato una possiblie soluzione, puoi dargli un'occhiata se vuoi:

http://www.bauer-power.net/2014/05/permanent-fix-for-missing-network.html (in sostanza suggerisce di modificare da nm-applet a dbus-launch nm-applet il comando per far partire l'attrezzo nel file .desktop - sezione "Exec")

Un altro paio di info sarebbero utili:

l'output di 

```
ps -ef | grep -E "nm-applet|NetworkManager"
```

il contenuto di ~/.xsession-errors, nel caso contenga qualcosa riguardo l'applet

Fammi sapere

Ciao

----------

## fulvio

Ciao,

innanzitutto grazie!

Ho provato le prime due soluzioni, ma senza alcun risultato   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ti posto l'output di 

```
ps -ef | grep -E "nm-applet|NetworkManager"
```

```
 root      1995     1  0 13:12 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --pid-file /run/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.pid

fulviog+  2585  2429  0 13:12 ?        00:00:00 nm-applet

root      2723  1995  0 13:15 ?        00:00:00 /sbin/dhclient -d -q -sf /usr/libexec/nm-dhcp-helper -pf /var/run/dhclient-enp2s0.pid -lf /var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient-e3151c73-672d-40b9-b23a-2494fd44bd27-enp2s0.lease -cf /var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient-enp2s0.conf enp2s0

root      2796  1995  0 13:15 ?        00:00:00 /sbin/dhclient -d -q -sf /usr/libexec/nm-dhcp-helper -pf /var/run/dhclient-wlp3s0.pid -lf /var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient-3c91b063-6bd2-471d-9ae6-5c2e318bf6da-wlp3s0.lease -cf /var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient-wlp3s0.conf wlp3s0

fulviog+  2871  2864  0 13:17 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto -E nm-applet|NetworkManager

```

Non mi sembra ci siano errori, in più pure .xsession-errors è pulito.

----------

## kikko

Ciao fulvio

ho visto che alcunilanciano nm-applet con 

```
nm-applet --sm-disable
```

ma quanto ho letto in seguito è deprecato e non dovrebbe influire... te lo scrivo giusto se volessi provarlo

ci dovrebbe essere un ulteriore log in XFCE, riguardante i plugin: ~/.cache/xfce4-indicator-plugin.log

Fammi sapere

Ciao

----------

